# Cockroach Bay 9/3



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. I think I am going to practice my fly tying skills with that fly tonight. Seems like a simple but effective one to try.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice.. I was north of you guys yesterday.. 
I was off the water by 10am to avoid it all and went back after storm ran everyone home, around 3pm.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Nice.. I was north of you guys yesterday..
> I was off the water by 10am to avoid it all and went back after storm ran everyone home, around 3pm.


Sam, you were smart. Funny thing, Trey asked me if we could into town and get some lunch and come back later. If we didn't have family dinner planned and no homework loose ends I'd have done it in a heartbeat. I'm really starting to like that area. Reminds me the most of Flamingo more so than anywhere else I've fished up this way. The idiot factor was appalling though, even got run up on by Gheenoe'rs, unbelievable.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report. Grats on the snukes.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Eric, when your planning another trip down there, let me know, I'll meet you there!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

will do Rob, its a neat place. - eric


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice deerfly!I have snook fever will be going to get um this weekend!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Nice deerfly!I have snook fever will be going to get um this weekend!


yeah me too, snook on the brain. Actually I've never really lost it since I was 11 or so.  Education, work, family and bowhunting has screwed it all up since then.  

Couple guys I talk to are trying to coerce me into redfishing and I'm like no, can't do that with snook season open again. I'm all about catch release for the most part, but I like eating one now and then too. Don't mind an incidental redfish by-catch when snook fishing either, but snook fishing is well, snook fishing.


----------

